# [SOLVED] Boot Errors.

## PoisonRO

Hello all,

When my system boots up I see some errors but the system works fine. I just want to get rid of those messages.

Here they are:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> kernel: ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)
> ...

 

Any ideas?

Thanx

Dan.Last edited by PoisonRO on Wed Jun 29, 2011 9:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## roarinelk

This is a BIOS bug, more precisely the DSDT seems incomplete wrt. SATA ports.

----------

## PoisonRO

Thank you for replying.  :Laughing: 

So I should ignore the message or should I consider an BIOS update?

Cheers,

Dan.

----------

## roarinelk

if you find an updated BIOS, then go for it. Otherwise just ignore them.

----------

## PoisonRO

Okay.

Thank you for the info.

----------

